# CF 100 : Leave Pass [Merged]



## trucker00 (9 Sep 2005)

Does anyone have a electronic leave pass that can be emailed to me.

Thanks
Trucker


----------



## Blakey (9 Sep 2005)

Download Your Own Here (CF 100 .pdf)




[Edit to update LINK.]


----------



## Sub_Guy (30 Sep 2005)

I have been told that I can only take 2 weekend days for every 5 ann, does anyone know if this is infact a dnd policy or some made up unit policy.  I have read CFAO 16-1 and all my research has told me that I am entitled to the weekend before and after my ann days.

Also the shift workers in my unit work for 5 days and then they get 5 off, but if they take 10 annual, that would leave 15 days off (NDO), but they are only allowed to put 10 NDO  on the leave pass, again this seems off because if one of the members were booking a trip, the leave pass would be 5 days short.

Just trying to educate myself, as I am not one of those guys when asked a question about things like this to say, thats the way it's always been...even though it could be wrong


----------



## George Wallace (30 Sep 2005)

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> I have been told that I can only take 2 weekend days for every 5 ann, does anyone know if this is infact a dnd policy or some made up unit policy.   I have read CFAO 16-1 and all my research has told me that I am entitled to the weekend before and after my ann days.



How many days in your week?


----------



## Inch (30 Sep 2005)

Simply, yes, you get both weekends unless you're supposed to work one of the weekends in which case you will not get weekend leave.

I take it you haven't had a Christmas leave pass yet, 3 Stats, 6 Weekend, 5 Annual and 2 Short for a total of 16 days off and only costing you 5 days annual. Guess that shoots down the 2 weekend per 5 annual rule you heard.

As a general rule, if you're taking a Fri or Mon off, always put the weekend on your leave pass in addition to the one day of annual or short.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Sep 2005)

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> I have been told that I can only take 2 weekend days for every 5 ann, does anyone know if this is infact a dnd policy or some made up unit policy.   I have read CFAO 16-1 and all my research has told me that I am entitled to the weekend before and after my ann days.


There are only seven days in a week.   If you use five days Annual, that leaves you only two days Weekend.   When you use any Annual Leave, weekends are not counted as Annual, but as Weekend.   Yess you can use the two Weekend from the week prior/after your weeks leave of 5 Annual and 2 Weekend to total 5 Annual and 4 Weekend.



			
				Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> Also the shift workers in my unit work for 5 days and then they get 5 off, but if they take 10 annual, that would leave 15 days off (NDO), but they are only allowed to put 10 NDO   on the leave pass, again this seems off because if one of the members were booking a trip, the leave pass would be 5 days short.


Shift workers have different 'Lve" arrangements.   Their 5 days in this example are probably equated to weekend days and will not be counted as Annual.


----------



## Inch (30 Sep 2005)

Forgot to mention, you don't always get 4 weekend with 5 annual, it all depends on when you take the annual. Mon-Fri, yes you get 4 weekend days, Wed-Tues, you only get 2 weekend days.

Clear as mud?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Sep 2005)

See CFAO 16-1 LEAVE

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/016-01_e.asp

found in this thread:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35112.0.html

Another thread on the topic:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25703.0.html


----------



## Sub_Guy (30 Sep 2005)

True enough...  But I have been posted to ships as an OS - LS and the policy on one of the (EAST COAST) ships was that you can only take 2 weekends with 5 annual, you had to choose what weekend you wanted either before the leave started or after the leave. This example only applies to a Mon - Fri leave pass.


The shift work goes like this. 

Day 1 1900-0700
Day 2 1900-0700
Day 3 - Off
Day 4 0700-1900
Day 5 0700-1900

5 full days off, then you come on in to work on the 6th day @ 1900 and start the rotation again.    To get the entire set off you have to take 5 days ann, which makes some sense.   

Here is an example of what is bugging me

Lets say I work the 5  days, and I want to take 10 annual meaning I will miss the next two rotations of the shift work.   There are 15 days off in that period, but I am only entitled to put 10 annual and 10 NDO (days off) on my leave pass.  Leaving me with 5 empty days, which I was always under the impression that in order for me to be covered for anything I need a stamped leave pass.


Lets say my shift ends on the 31st of the month,  and I want to put in a leave pass for the next two shifts off.

1st - 5th NDO days
6th - 10th Ann leave
11 - 15 NDO Days
16 - 20 ann leave
21 -25 Ndo days

26th-30th - Leave over back to work.

With the policy where I am happily employed a stamped leave pass will only cover 20 days, but in reality I am off for 25.  They won't entertain the idea of having more NDO days than Ann on a leave pass.  Which baffles me.


----------



## Zoomie (2 Oct 2005)

You guys get weekends off?  Man, I need to talk to my boss...


----------



## catalyst (18 Mar 2009)

So I am going on HLTA soon.........and I have a leave pass (military leave pass tis what we get) however the dates are wrong. The correct block is there, but there has been a mistake made on the return dates (effectively giving me 2 extra days of leave). I have tried to correct this but told that no, its fine. Now part of me says OK I'm claiming extra leave that I am not entitled to, but the other part of me says OK, I have a signed leave pass, I'm on leave until then. 
Keep in mind that we follow pretty much the same orders as military personnel (being part of NSE and all.........). I've never had to deal with a leave pass that was more than four days so I'm a little confuzzled.


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Mar 2009)

If you're still in theatre, double, triple, quadruple check the dates. Ensure that the dates furnished by CFPSA and the orderly room match up. Ask questions. Check with others on your block and compare your dates to theirs. Quite likely, someone is counting your theatre to airhead / airhead to theatre days as leave, when they're duty. It's not worth going to jail over.


----------



## Harris (18 Mar 2009)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> So I am going on HLTA soon.........and I have a leave pass (military leave pass tis what we get) however the dates are wrong. SNIP
> Keep in mind that we follow pretty much the same orders as military personnel (being part of NSE and all.........).



Aren't you IN the military?  What type of leave pass would you expect to get?  Maybe I'm missing something here?

I agree with the above, make sure the dates are correct.  If you don't it will cause issues down the line.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Mar 2009)

Harris, see PM
~JM


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Mar 2009)

Harris said:
			
		

> Aren't you IN the military?  What type of leave pass would you expect to get?  Maybe I'm missing something here?
> 
> I agree with the above, make sure the dates are correct.  If you don't it will cause issues down the line.



IIRC, Catalyst, while an Army CIC Officer, is working over here as a civillian.

As far as the leave pass, I think ModlrMike probably has it right. Make sure you have the dates right. Maybe you have more than you thought, but it always sucks when you have to fix it.


----------



## s23256 (18 Mar 2009)

If you have done your due dillignece in following up on your concerns and the NSE OR says it's good to go then I'd go with it.  Are you certain it is incorrect?  HLTA leave and travel are a bit different than what you will normaly see in Canada and, unless there has been a change since I was there, should include a few buffer days in the location that shall not be mentioned


----------



## catalyst (18 Mar 2009)

Yup Catalyst is the PSP type who just happens to be a CIC officer (or the CIC officer who just happens to be a civilian). I live at Tim Hortons. 


and was just curious.


----------



## BinRat55 (19 Mar 2009)

Is it possible that the 2 extra days are meant to cover you while in Mirage?


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Mar 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Is it possible that the 2 extra days are meant to cover you while in Mirage?



That's what they did when I was there.  Depending on one's flight timings, they would have an "extra" day or two of leave.  The actual leave period started at midnight (or 0001 hrs) on the day of your flight departure.  So if you had a flight at 2330, it kind of sucked.


----------



## Lil_T (17 Apr 2010)

Good day all.  I know I'm still the way FNG, but since I do Leave (and LOTS of it) I'd like to remind you of a few simple things you can do to make sure your leave doesn't get screwed up.  It's all about attention to detail.  Fill it out, look it over BEFORE you print it, make sure everything is correct, and then print it off.


*Your Service Number*, make sure it is correct (ie/ in the correct sequence)- DO NOT USE YOUR SOCIAL INSURANCE NUMBER.  I know this seems ridiculous, but it makes life difficult if a clerk has to go searching for you in HRMS.  Plus it increases the potential for error on your leave statement or that of another member.

*Address on leave*.  This is more for your CoC than anything, but unless you are spending the entire week of your leave at the Halifax Airport fill in something a little more concrete.

*Correct dates*.  Remember that the dates on your leave pass *must* correspond with the dates you are NOT working.  If your pass is from 14 April - 26 April but you're actually back at work on the 26th the correct dates would be 14 Apr - 25 Apr. Likewise, if you are taking weekend leave to go out of town, and also taking the following Tuesday off (but working the Monday) you require two separate leave passes.

*Make sure you're using the correct type of leave.*  Annual, Accumulated, Accrued, etc.  You must use all your annual before you can use your accumulated or accrued.

*Put in the correct unit in the space provided.*  I would assume you work for the Canadian Forces.  But if any of the above information is messed up, I need to know if you work at D Mil Pers or CLS, or where ever so I can look you up and correct the information.

One more note, if you do have someone fill out your CF100 for you, please ensure all the above information is correct before signing it and passing it in for signature.

thanks.

your friendly neighbourhood leave clerk.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Apr 2010)

Monitor Mass does my leave passes for me, I just blame the computer when its messed up.

Great guide for those doing it the manual way though!


----------



## Franko (17 Apr 2010)

Sounds to me that someone's supervisor didn't take 5 seconds to check a leave pass over prior to submitting it....

Regards


----------



## Lil_T (17 Apr 2010)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Sounds to me that someone's supervisor didn't take 5 seconds to check a leave pass over prior to submitting it....
> 
> Regards



There's a LOT of that going around.  Apparently 5 seconds is just too much to ask for.


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Apr 2010)

I would add one additional piece of guidance for those who live in, either at their home base or when on course. When you're taking off for a weekend or a few days, but staying within the distance limit that a leave pass isn't required, make sure someone in your chain of command can find you if needed.

You can be pretty certain that your section commander, etc., really don't care where you're going but, and this is the big "but", your mother will expect the Army to know where you are when she calls about your grandmother's unfortunate demise in a sport parachuting accident.  Your mother will not understand that you "didn't have to tell anyone" or that the Army (Navy or Air Force ....) wasn't required to know where you were camping, shacking up, or touring the local sites on an overnight escape from the shacks.  Sign out books (sometimes used in lieu of leave passes when passes aren't required) exist for a reason, even when they're not strictly policed.


----------



## Lil_T (17 Apr 2010)

Excellent point!


----------



## armyvern (17 Apr 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I would add one additional piece of guidance for those who live in, either at their home base or when on course. When you're taking off for a weekend or a few days, but staying within the distance limit that a leave pass isn't required, make sure someone in your chain of command can find you if needed.
> 
> You can be pretty certain that your section commander, etc., really don't care where you're going but, and this is the big "but", your mother will expect the Army to know where you are when she calls about your grandmother's unfortunate demise in a sport parachuting accident.  Your mother will not understand that you "didn't have to tell anyone" or that the Army (Navy or Air Force ....) wasn't required to know where you were camping, shacking up, or touring the local sites on an overnight escape from the shacks.  Sign out books (sometimes used in lieu of leave passes when passes aren't required) exist for a reason, even when they're not strictly policed.



Oh Gawd. I once had to sit outside one of my troops room in the shacks waiting for him to `return` from Saturday afternoon when we recd notification of his mothers unexpected passing until approx 2330 hrs Sunday night when he returned to the shacks. We tried everything to locate him and eventually set up a `shift watch`on the room. None of his buddies knew his whereabouts and he wasn`t answering his cell phone nor did he have any leave pass submitted. Nor was a sign-out book in place because he wasn`t on course. Turns out that he had simply been `picked up`by some sweet young`UNB thang at Sweetwaters Friday night and had spent his weekend usuefully doing whatever it is troops finding themselves in that situation do. He had forgotten his cell phone in the shacks that Friday night.

Dad, of course, was in a tizzy; it was a sucky situation. The troop had done nothing wrong nor would anything have changed the situation ... except maybe if he hadn`t forgotten his cell phone. 

Another morale: If you have a cell phone - ALWAYS ensure that your supervisors know your number in case they need to contact you in an emergency situation. On my little fanout card, I have my troops locals, home numbers & cell numbers. I keep it in my wallet. You just never know when you`re going to have to use it.


----------



## medicineman (17 Apr 2010)

Something else that's useful if you're going to be camping or travelling by car - have your licence plate  listed in the address if there isn't a fixed place you'll be so the RCMP can keep an eye out if there's a dire emergency.  I'd just put "travelling Banff/northern NB/ where ever car" and the tag number.  Not everywhere has great cell coverage.

MM


----------



## Lil_T (17 Apr 2010)

I've seen that a lot medicineman, anything so long as the member can be tracked down.


----------



## CountDC (19 Apr 2010)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Good day all.  I know I'm still the way FNG, but since I do Leave (and LOTS of it) I'd like to remind you of a few simple things you can do to make sure your leave doesn't get screwed up.  It's all about attention to detail.  Fill it out, look it over BEFORE you print it, make sure everything is correct, and then print it off.
> 
> 
> *Your Service Number*, make sure it is correct (ie/ in the correct sequence)- DO NOT USE YOUR SOCIAL INSURANCE NUMBER.  I know this seems ridiculous, but it makes life difficult if a clerk has to go searching for you in HRMS.  Plus it increases the potential for error on your leave statement or that of another member.



doesn't seem ridiculous to me but I do wonder why you would be searching HRMS for the member.  Bounce the pass back through the chain of command with a note that you are unable to process due to incorrect information provided. If you keep searching and correcting for them odds are they will keep making the mistake.  I learned it the hard way and maybe this will keep you from having to.  Getting 200+ leave passes 2 weeks before xmas holidays teaches you what not to do.


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2010)

CountDC said:
			
		

> doesn't seem ridiculous to me but I do wonder why you would be searching HRMS for the member.  Bounce the pass back through the chain of command with a note that you are unable to process due to incorrect information provided. If you keep searching and correcting for them odds are they will keep making the mistake.  I learned it the hard way and maybe this will keep you from having to.  Getting 200+ leave passes 2 weeks before xmas holidays teaches you what not to do.




And, don't forget the part about having the Unit CC send a nasty to the supervisor who actually reviewed and sent forth a leave pass containing a social insurance number on it instead of the SN.

~ smack upside the head ~


----------



## BinRat55 (20 Apr 2010)

Hear hear!!

I use Monitor Mass as well. My troopies give me their leave passes and I input them into MM and print - viola - perfect leave pass every time. It even tells me how much leave they have remaining (as long as the CC is up to date inputting in PeopleSoft...)


----------



## CountDC (20 Apr 2010)

sigh - MM - wish the Navy would hurry up and get on that one.


----------



## Lil_T (20 Apr 2010)

Unfortunately, not everyone uses MM.  

Normally I would send them back, but it's year end and I want to get the old year stuff in before Friday.  If I can't track the person down via HRMS then it does get sent back.  Then I get to deal with overages once the roll over happens. *joy*

I actually have a couple right now that are going to be sent back/ where they belong tomorrow.  For the most part though I try to take care of any issues that crop up right away.    


One more thing.  Please don't hand write your leave pass unless your penmanship is immaculate.  Seeing that makes me want to send it back with a note telling the member to please type it/ fill in the form electronically.    Hey, if I can't read it, I can't process it.


----------



## Biohazardxj (20 Apr 2010)

Way back in the 20th century, when I was just a young Pte Admin Clerk, there where no such thing as computers.  We would type everything.  Memos, letters,  Sitreps, OpOrds, messages. etc etc..   This would be done on a manual typewriter from a hand written draft.  Back then we took pride in being able to decipher someones hand writing and  figuring out what they were trying to say.  Leave passes were no different.  You got use to seeing chicken scratches that were suppose to be a SIN.  Yes Jr, back then we used SIN, no such thing as a SN.  Today's Clerk is spoiled by technology.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Zoomie (20 Apr 2010)

Ok - what the heck is Monitor Mass??

As a course director, I see countless streams of leave passes coming across my desk, in my mail box, randomly handed to me in the hall and slipped inconspicuously under my door.


----------



## ammocat (20 Apr 2010)

I too am curious, what is monitor mass? What are the advantages of this system? Isn't inputting troops leave information into monitor mass and printing them a waste of time? I am a course director and we are ruthless with leave passes, which the students have to fill out every weekend. Doing a leave pass, in my opinion is the start of military writing and completing it correctly is the start of paying attention to detail, vetting your work, etc. If you can't master the leave pass, how can you move on to trade related technical documents? Not filled out correctly it gets the giant red REDO stamp on it.


----------



## dangerboy (20 Apr 2010)

Monitor Mass is an electronic data base which the chain of command uses to administer their people.  With it you can pull up your soldiers MPRRs and UERs to see what qualifications they have.  It allows supervisors to input info about their troops.  As alluded to previously in this thread you input leave passes on it and the info in put on that soldiers calendar which also displays information from MITE such as taskings and courses.  If properly used by the C of C it is a good info system, it breaks down if someone in the chain does not use it properly.  For example if 1 of the 3 Pl in a rifle coy does not use it to input light duties and sick leave from sick chits then when the CSM looks at the Coy records it will not have an accurate readout.  This is not the best explanation of Monitor Mass I knew hopefully someone with more experience using the system will expand on this answer as I am not very experienced using it as I am in a school and we don't use it much as we don't have the same organizational system as a battalion would.


----------



## CountDC (21 Apr 2010)

Now Now Sgt-RMS you have to remember that back then you didn't have to do the pay and maybe claims as the Fin Clks took care of those.  We also had more clerks to share the work load.  Oh yeah - and us Fin clks at the time cursed the Admin clks as it seemed every time the Admin made a typo someone showed up complaining that we screwed up their pay.  Trying to get people to understand that they have an Admin problem vice a Pay problem when all they see is that their pay is short is like   :brickwall:  I solved the problem though by changing to Admin.

Still can spew off my SIN faster than my SN, can read doctors notes due to those early military deciphering days but I have some problems with the typewriter we have - damn thing has too many buttons, programable keys, and doesn't work unless plugged in.

You must love the way they talk now about "splitting" us into Fin or Admin streams at the Sgt level. Once they start that I wonder if it will creep slowly downwards through the ranks until we end up with 2 trades at least in practice if not on paper. RMS Clk (Fin) or RMS Clk(Admin).

As for Monitor Mass, I only had a briefing on MM as it is not used in the Navy yet but what they showed us was that if used properly right down to the Sect Comd the CO can get a report on who farted at 0900 today.  OK slight exaggeration but it looked really impressive even if it only did half of what they showed us. navy didn't join up as the old CMS didn't see it working well with the ships and considered it a waste of navy dollars.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (21 Apr 2010)

The intranet link to Monitor Mass is here:  http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/CLS/143000440015377/MM_USER_GUIDE_2_1_8_.PDF and, as alluded to in earlier posts, it is a very good system if all chain of command are using and inputting information.  The leave and personal activity module is excellent (and it is downloadable into your Outlook calendar).  The best part about MM is that the OPI's are very receptive to changes and have the opportunity to make these changes themselves as they own the program.


The Navy tried something similar to Monitor Mass back in early 90's - called SHIPMATES (Shipborne Integrated Personnel Management and Tracking Establishment System).  Now that was a complete waste of Navy Dollars but even a more wastage of clerical staff as most of the information had to be manually inputted and despite my protestations on the program, the Coxswain insisted it be done.   The more information you put in, the slower it got. Even some of the defaults were completely out to lunch.  Thankfully it got scrapped after about 9 months of useage.


----------



## armyvern (21 Apr 2010)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Hear hear!!
> 
> I use Monitor Mass as well. My troopies give me their leave passes and I input them into MM and print - viola - perfect leave pass every time. It even tells me how much leave they have remaining (as long as the CC is up to date inputting in PeopleSoft...)



Yep. I was sooooo happy when Tech Svcs jumped on that MM bandwagon; my admin workload was reduced to near-zero ... as long as you Sgts input the info properly regarding dates etc!! It's a good program --- should be implemented CF wide.


----------



## Zoomie (21 Apr 2010)

Is it proprietary software?  Can I get a copy of it and run in on my DWAN/DIN desktop?  I imagine that we are talking about some initial I.T. input to allow all the access etc?


----------



## Biohazardxj (21 Apr 2010)

I believe it is under Baseline.


----------



## dangerboy (21 Apr 2010)

It is under baseline and you have to have a monitor mass account to run it.


----------



## dapaterson (21 Apr 2010)

Monitor Mass is an Army overlay to a variety of other data sources, that also does some admin tasks.  Since it's Army in house and not ADM(IM), it's responsive to client needs and feedback - thus, on entering leave for a person or people, it will produce leave passes.  Unfortunately, the data flow is one way - so entering leave into MM or updating tombstone data does not feed back into HRMS.

"Client Centric" and ADM(IM) do not belong in the same sentence...


----------



## Jungle (22 Apr 2010)

The unit I belong to has switched from not using Monitor Mass at all, to doing nearly ALL pers management through it, in a year.
MM is linked to Peoplesoft, Mite and CFTPO, and all entries in those programs are reflected in MM.
We plan/manage course nominations, IBTS, leave, parade state, light duty etc... through it.


----------



## coldcanuk (27 Oct 2010)

Hello,
  I apologize if there is a previous thread that answers my question.  The search function errors out due to load, thus I wasn't able to properly check the history of threads.

  I am looking for 1 of 2 two things:
1) A properly formatted MS Word version of the CF-100
2) A properly formatted MS Word version of the CF-100 with a macro that helps you fill it out.

Searching through the DIN is like shoving cattle prods into my own eyeballs!  Google searches come back with all sorts of results, but none of what I"m looking for.  I'm hoping someone here might know of or where to find a Word version of the CF-100 (I'm guessing the PDF version was probably originally created in word and then shoved through a PDF Writer of somesort).

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thank-you


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Oct 2010)

If I may ask, why does it have to be in MS WORD format?


----------



## coldcanuk (27 Oct 2010)

It has to do with a leave tracking spreadsheet.  The spreadsheet updates a calendar in outlook so specific people can get a visual representation of who is on the ground and when.

There are two main reasons why I am looking for a word version of the CF-100 
1.  Rather then fill out the information twice, the user need only shove in their leave request times once.  Using their start and end dates of the leave, I can populate the calendar with their leave times (colour coded for leave projection and leave approved).  Thus, for the user, all they did was fill out a leave pass.  From my side, I can update a calendar, generate a leave pass and update a worksheet.  Also, this gives me other data that I can use should it be necessary (example address while on leave = location in outlook).  Its easier to use everything in the "Office" group of applications as I can pass data to<->from Word/Outlook/Excel  The macros running in the backend would do three things:
a. Populate the outlook calendar
b. Generate a leave pass
c. Update a leave tracking spreadsheet.

2.  It saves on double-up labour and time.  People can send their leave projections and I can manually mark things down.  OR  People can update a spreadsheet and fill out the leave pass. OR I can just automate everything

The workbook that I am working with has about 6 worksheets including a nominal roll - The less human intervention/interaction/meddling, the less chances of errors.


I can get more precise with my explanation, however I would start to be "geeky".  Hopefully my outline gives you a general idea of what I'm tyring to accomplish.

... any idea where I can find a pre-formatted WORD doc of a CF-100 ?   ???
essentially:
extracting data from a PDF = highly annoying (don't even know if its possible in a windows environment)
extracting data from a WORD doc = short, sweet and simple


----------



## Biohazardxj (27 Oct 2010)

Defense Forms Catalog on the DIN.


----------



## dangerboy (27 Oct 2010)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> Defense Forms Catalog on the DIN.



Here is the website address: http://imgapp.mil.ca/DFC2/


----------



## coldcanuk (27 Oct 2010)

Hello SGT-RMSCLK,

  Thank-you for your quick reply.  Many people forget about the online catalogue, including myself!  Unfortunately the DIN Forms catalogue only brings up a PDF version of the CF-100 (NSN: 7530-21-899-4371).  I remember once upon a time, many moons ago, a word version of the leave pass.  I think it might have even had macros for automation .... though, it may never have been a standard.

  I'll keep digging - if I can't find one, I'll drop the feature of auto-generating leave passes for now.  Auto-generating a leave pass isn't necessary for what I'm doing, I just thought it a neat feature and a way to eliminate a minor redundant tasks.


Cheers

--- DOH!  Warning of another reply 
--- checking URL ....
--- result: same -> only the PDF version is available.


----------



## ekpiper (27 Oct 2010)

There is a CF-100 copy inside the Subsidized Education Manager's Student guide, available at link below.  I'm not sure if it's formatted quite right.

http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/dte-die/ser/smsg-eng.asp


----------



## dangerboy (27 Oct 2010)

Not to throw this thread into a tangent, but do you have access to "Monitor Mass"?  If you do, you can do what you want with this program.  If you don't then disregard.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (27 Oct 2010)

dangerboy I was about to say the same thing. I thought everyone was on Monitor Mess, I mean Mass. I probably have one at work and will check tomorrow. Keep in mind, the newest PDF 'remembers' as well as allows you to save.


----------



## JSR OP (28 Oct 2010)

Would this work for you?


----------



## LiquorStoreMan (1 Jan 2011)

I am currently on leave in Toronto from Esquimalt and I was told that I could get my leave pass stamped at a post office or police station at my destination. When I went to the Post Office they had no idea what it was or what they where supposed to do with it. 

As I understand it I need the Pass stamped in order to finalize my LTA. 

Should I try a different office/what exactly do I ask for?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## blacktriangle (1 Jan 2011)

When I actually got LTA, I took it to the cops or a reserve unit. Just tell them you need to get it stamped to verify that you went to where you said you were going. 

They might look at you weird for a second, but it was never a big issue.


----------



## DonaldMcL (1 Jan 2011)

I've had leave passes done at local Post Offices without issue. It's essentially a stamp they have that had their own "code" (ie. branch number) and the actual city/town/whatever written underneath, this with a quick signature is all you need.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jan 2011)

BobSlob said:
			
		

> I've had leave passes done at local Post Offices without issue. It's essentially a stamp they have that had their own "code" (ie. branch number) and the actual city/town/whatever written underneath, this with a quick signature is all you need.



What is really important is the "Location" and "Time Stamp".


----------



## Occam (1 Jan 2011)

I actually had a bank branch stamp it and sign it off once.


----------



## dangerboy (1 Jan 2011)

As you are in Toronto I would suggest going to the recruiting centre on Young Street (Young and Shepard), they not exactly how to stamp the leave pass.  I have tried post offices in the past and like you found out most don't know what you are talking about and it can get real frustrating.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jan 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> As you are in Toronto I would suggest going to the recruiting centre on Young Street (Young and Shepard), they not exactly how to stamp the leave pass.  I have tried post offices in the past and like you found out most don't know what you are talking about and it can get real frustrating.



 ;D  Will they be open?  Another option may be a trip to Downsview and LFCA.  There may be some Duty person with access to some form of stamp, or just a 'signatory'.

Try Union Station Ticket office.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (1 Jan 2011)

I have found in the past that usually when you explain to the Post Office fully that you are on leave from another location and that you need an official stamp to put on your leave pass to state that you were there and what the purpose of it is for, although slighltly bemused, they have had no problem stamping the pass.  In Toronto, you have alternate options to use, but when you go to Duck Squat, Saskatchewan, the Post Office or Mountie Office are the only options.


----------



## Navalsnpr (1 Jan 2011)

You could go to the Municipality office, police station or any other federal/provincial office to get it stamped.


----------



## Pusser (2 Jan 2011)

Keep in mind that most "post offices" aren't post offices anymore.  They're postal outlets that are franchised out to the store in which they're located.  The "postal clerk" is employed by the store, not the post office.  Thus, many of the things that we used to expect of postal clerks are no longer available.  Your safest bet is to go to a police station.  The guy on the front desk is usually pretty helpful, once he realizes you're not there to make his/her life difficult.


----------



## Sully (2 Jan 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> I actually had a bank branch stamp it and sign it off once.



+1


----------



## garb811 (2 Jan 2011)

The biggest problem is we (the CF) are asking our members to obtain an official "stamp" from outside agencies that have absolutely no interest in what it is we are asking our members to accomplish. 

The current system is archaic and outdated; there are easier ways to document attendance at a location rather than sending our people on a wild goose chase.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jan 2011)

garb811 said:
			
		

> The biggest problem is we (the CF) are asking our members to obtain an official "stamp" from outside agencies that have absolutely no interest in what it is we are asking our members to accomplish.
> 
> The current system is archaic and outdated; there are easier ways to document attendance at a location rather than sending our people on a wild goose chase.



 ;D

Usually one has a airline ticket and Boarding Passes if they travel by air.  Travel by train or bus would also produce a ticket.  In all these cases, if one were making a Claim on return to their unit, the tickets would have to be included with the Claim.  For those who drive their own vehicles, outside of their "Bde Area", there would also be fuel receipts.  Many have a dinner out with family or while travelling, so they should also have meal receipts.  In the end, one would have numerous receipts to prove that they had in fact been to the location that they claim they were on Leave.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jan 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Usually one has a airline ticket and Boarding Passes if they travel by air.  Travel by train or bus would also produce a ticket.  In all these cases, if one were making a Claim on return to their unit, the tickets would have to be included with the Claim.



Not in all cases and I'll tell you why.  When you get _mileage_ as opposed to a percentage of your ticket cost, someone living near a "popular" destination is going to make money on their claim.

Example - When I was in Pet and hubby was in Gagetown, it cost me about $600 for a YOW-YFC return flight - my claim amounted to about $267.  However, Pte Bloggins who flew to Vancouver, got a return flight for about $300 but considerably more for his claim.

See how that works?


----------



## garb811 (2 Jan 2011)

And if by the  , you are implying that Pte Bloggins turned a profit by saying he drove when he flew, he would have comitted fraud.  But in any case, that issue has absolutely nothing to do with getting a leave pass stamped, as the stamp's purpose is to show you were at the location, not how you got there.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jan 2011)

garb811 said:
			
		

> And if by the  , you are implying that Pte Bloggins turned a profit by saying he drove when he flew, he would have comitted fraud.  But in any case, that issue has absolutely nothing to do with getting a leave pass stamped, as the stamp's purpose is to show you were at the location, not how you got there.



True and true.   :nod:


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jan 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Not in all cases and I'll tell you why.  When you get _mileage_ as opposed to a percentage of your ticket cost, someone living near a "popular" destination is going to make money on their claim.
> 
> Example - When I was in Pet and hubby was in Gagetown, it cost me about $600 for a YOW-YFC return flight - my claim amounted to about $267.  However, Pte Bloggins who flew to Vancouver, got a return flight for about $300 but considerably more for his claim.
> 
> See how that works?



Just as I was only allowed to claim Return fare Halifax to Fredericton, for my flight from Frankfurt to Toronto connecting to Fredericton.    ;D



[Edit to add}

However, my point was not for a person's Claim, but that they would have numerous receipts to prove that they were in fact in their location.  I am sure their Visa/MC bills will reflect their movements over a Leave Period.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (2 Jan 2011)

Some may find it odd but at age 48 I only married 2 years ago so have been claiming LTA for roughly 26 years. As explained to me by the CClk (PO1 RegF) when I was RSS at HMCS SCOTIAN a few years back, the MAXIMUM entitlement is equivalent to mileage. If for example, that entitlement was $500 and you had a $450 ticket, and 2 cab fares to/from airports totalling another $100, you would get $500. Someone is correct, Pvt Bloggins is guilty of fraud but so may the clerk who (if knowingly) processed the claim.
Back to the original question - I used to get the local Catholic priest to stamp and sign mine right after midnight mass. It got to the point that mom and dad's parish priest in Burlington ON would come looking for me after the service!! After all, everyone goes to church over Christmas, don't they?-Even the $10 Catholics!!!


----------



## Halifax Tar (2 Jan 2011)

As well if you cant get your leave pass stamped or your like me and you forget it from time to time you can do one of the following:

1) If you use online banking go back though your records and print screen the time period you were at your destination. It will likely state that you spent X at Y and that has worked for me in the past.

or

2) Statutory Declaration, this is just you swearing and promising that you actually went to the place on your leave pass and a simple mistake on your part stopped you from getting you CF100 signed. Dont use this to lie if you didn't go because then your committing fraud and if they catch you (Which the do) you will punished.

I am currently on SLTA and as I was "OTW" for the tour my so CoC in KAF did up my leave pass and left Halifax on the address. Unfortunately my NOK is in Kingston, Ont. To remedy this, as explained to me by the tasking clerks who are handling my SLTA, as long as my NOK form states my NOK is in Kingston that will be good enough with a Stat Dec. 

Have I turned you inside out yet ? lol hahaha 

OH Acronym legend:

SLTA= Special Leave Travel Assistance 
OTW= Outside the Wire
CoC= Chain of Command
NOK= Next Of Kin


----------



## garb811 (2 Jan 2011)

We should just cut out the crap and do what is done for VTA:  

Establish the benefit as the low rate milage and pay it out once per fiscal year and make it a taxable benefit.  Leave it up to the member to administer it and spend as they see fit (ie. if they can stretch two trips home, great, if only one or only a subsidy for one, such is life).  If the money is spent for the purposes required, no tax is paid, should the money not be used for the purpose required, the money is either paid back or taxed as income.  If Revenue Canada decides to audit the member and if the member can't prove they spent it on travel IAW the policy, they get taxed on it as income.


----------



## Pusser (2 Jan 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> Usually one has a airline ticket and Boarding Passes if they travel by air.  Travel by train or bus would also produce a ticket.  In all these cases, if one were making a Claim on return to their unit, the tickets would have to be included with the Claim.  For those who drive their own vehicles, outside of their "Bde Area", there would also be fuel receipts.  Many have a dinner out with family or while travelling, so they should also have meal receipts.  In the end, one would have numerous receipts to prove that they had in fact been to the location that they claim they were on Leave.



I'm not saying our current system is not archaic; however, not all the things listed here actually prove you went to your destination.  Airline tickets only prove that you bought a ticket, not that you didn't cash it in after you filed your claim (although this is harder to do now with electronic ticketing, it was really easy back in the days of multiple carbon copies).  Gas and fuel receipts only prove that somebody bought these things, not that you did.  Who's to say a buddy didn't mail you some spare receipts?  Before everybody shakes their heads and says "ridiculous," I have seen attempts to commit fraud using all these things.  I even had a hand in sending one kid to jail over it.  Perhaps we need a better system, but at the moment, we're stuck with what we have.  Just because the office you go to doesn't understand the reasoning, doesn't mean they won't stamp your leave pass.  I've found that if you simply tell them it's to prove you were there, they usually do it without too much trouble.


----------



## garb811 (2 Jan 2011)

No system is perfect and the current system is open to abuse as well.  When I was a young 'un, my mom was nice enough to get my leave pass stamped at the post office when I was home on LTA and sleeping late.  Further, not once in the 10 years that I claimed VTA was I ever asked for ID to prove I was who the leave pass said I was supposed to be; I could simply have mailed my leave pass to a buddy at home and got him to mail it back.  The point is, we (the CF) are putting the onus on our pers to get an "official" stamp from outside organizations/agencies with no concurrence from them that they will do so, and this is causing confusion and angst for our members.  It is a flawed premise that the stamp certifies that the member actually travelled to the NOK location because, chances are, the person actually stamping the leave pass has no idea what they are stamping or what they are supposed to be doing (ie. confirming the identify of the person who is getting the leave pass stamped and the fact they attended that location) and are simply stamping it because they were asked to and someone provided a "reasonable" explanation of why they needed it. 

The goal of reducing the possiblity of fraud is better accomplished via other means, examples of which GW has provided, and we do it on other issues which have a much higher risk of someone working the system.  ie. I don't see anyone asking me to get my claim stamped when I go on TD by myself to attend a conference...


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (2 Jan 2011)

CFRC's are closed till the 4th, i went to the local police station at square one and they stamped it.


----------



## BDTyre (2 Jan 2011)

Any police officer can sign off on these...they just need to put their detachment and badge number. Buddy once flagged down one of the bike-mounted RCMP at YVR to sign his. The guy was extremely confused as to what he was signing but once we explained it to him twice, he smiled, nodded and signed.


----------



## Jaydub (2 Jan 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Any police officer can sign off on these...they just need to put their detachment and badge number. Buddy once flagged down one of the bike-mounted RCMP at YVR to sign his. The guy was extremely confused as to what he was signing but once we explained it to him twice, he smiled, nodded and signed.



*LOL* That's awesome.


----------



## mwalton (11 Apr 2011)

I'm looking for the document that has a list of all the different reference numbers for writing a memo. I was wondering if anybody happened to have it or knows where I can track it down from home. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## xena (11 Apr 2011)

Not sure what you mean by "reference numbers".

If, by chance, you're looking for _*file numbers*_, these are unique to each unit.  You'd have to get that from your unit orderly room.  Call your company clerk, a clerk that you go drinking with, or wait until you get back.

No one outside your unit can help you, and if they think they can, they're wrong.  Sorry it's not easier than that.


----------



## Occam (11 Apr 2011)

There are some common file numbers, though.  What's the general subject matter of the memo?


----------



## mwalton (11 Apr 2011)

I'm requesting permission to wear DEU 1A on leave.


----------



## kratz (11 Apr 2011)

(PERS -000)

Example: (PERS -123)

Will do just fine then for such a memo, as it will be sorted onto your personnel file anyhow. 
Ensure your name and SN are in the subject line and you should be good to go for this kind of personal request.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2011)

mwalton said:
			
		

> I'm requesting permission to wear DEU 1A on leave.



There is a block on the CF 100 for that as well.


----------



## Occam (11 Apr 2011)

ivan the tolerable said:
			
		

> No one outside your unit can help you, and if they think they can, they're wrong.  Sorry it's not easier than that.



Seemed easy enough to me.   ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Apr 2011)

mwalton said:
			
		

> I'm looking for the document that has a list of all the different reference numbers for writing a memo. I was wondering if anybody happened to have it or knows where I can track it down from home.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Your Orderly Room should have something called a File Index. That's the numbers you're looking for: xxxx-x (Your Last 3). It'll take a little reading, but you'll find the right number. However, just check the box on your leave pass as suggested, and you're gtg.


----------



## opcougar (18 Sep 2012)

Some must have some sort of cheat sheet in .ppt form or otherwise that has been put together to address certain tasks? For example if you in charge of a group and someone call in sick 1 day and you want to enter it into MM......how do you go about this after clicking on their name and the date in the calendar?

The drop down option menu give you leave pass, personal activity etc. Pls advise


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (18 Sep 2012)

When you select leave pass there is an option under the type of leave to select "Sick Leave (Phone In)"


----------



## opcougar (18 Sep 2012)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> When you select leave pass there is an option under the type of leave to select "Sick Leave (Phone In)"


Ack. But what if the person didn't phone in, and instead decided at lunch time that they are going home sick?


----------



## dangerboy (18 Sep 2012)

Then they went AWOL  .  Monitor Mass does not interact with peoplesoft or any offical leave program it is used just for supervisors to track pers.  You can put whatever you want to designate that they had the day off.  If you don't like using the leave make an appointment and called it something like "home sick", it makes no difference.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (18 Sep 2012)

^ sums it up.  

And for future reference you should probably be more clear with your words as you stated 





			
				opcougar said:
			
		

> For example if you in charge of a group and someone call in sick 1 day ...


With that statement I would assume they called in sick, not showed up then took off.


----------



## Shamrock (18 Sep 2012)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Some must have some sort of cheat sheet in .ppt form or otherwise that has been put together to address certain tasks? For example if you in charge of a group and someone call in sick 1 day and you want to enter it into MM......how do you go about this after clicking on their name and the date in the calendar?
> 
> The drop down option menu give you leave pass, personal activity etc. Pls advise



Would this suffice?


----------



## xtraforus (25 Mar 2013)

Looking to get the reference on how to fill a leave pass correctly, I mean the date.  is it dd/mm/yy or mm/dd/yy ?  I need a reference
on this which I can't find. thanks for your help.


----------



## MikeL (25 Mar 2013)

On military paperwork I don't believe I've seen mm/dd/yy;  only dd/mm/yyyy and yyyy/mm/dd.  On leave passes I've always done dd/mm/yyyy.  

You could also ask your boss/supervisor or clerk.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Mar 2013)

And it even indicated on the leave pass as mm/dd/yyyy.....


----------



## xtraforus (25 Mar 2013)

unfortunately not on the new one that our OR sent out last week.  I need this information as a reference point.


----------



## Biohazardxj (25 Mar 2013)

There is no hard rule on how to put a date on a leave pass.  I always use dd/mmm/yy that way there is little chance of anyone confusing the day and month.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Mar 2013)

xtraforus said:
			
		

> unfortunately not on the new one that our OR sent out last week.  I need this information as a reference point.



I thought there was one standard form, CF-100.   ???


----------



## DAA (25 Mar 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I thought there was one standard form, CF-100.   ???



There is, but it depends on which system you are using.  Monitor Mass, the CF100 ".pdf" version or the MS Word version.

Myself, I have better things to worry about, so always submit my leave passes in the format of "26 Mar 13".   You can't go wrong!!!

If you sent in a Leave Pass (CF 100) and didn't conform to the prescribed format, I don't think I would turn it away.  Besides, I prefer to have things spelled out....


----------



## Towards_the_gap (25 Mar 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> There is, but it depends on which system you are using.  Monitor Mass, the CF100 ".pdf" version or the MS Word version.
> 
> Myself, I have better things to worry about, so always submit my leave passes in the format of "26 Mar 13".   You can't go wrong!!!
> 
> If you sent in a Leave Pass (CF 100) and didn't conform to the prescribed format, I don't think I would turn it away.  Besides, I prefer to have things spelled out....



agreed, but the war is over and things like this assume vital importance


----------



## dapaterson (25 Mar 2013)

The next iteration of HRMS should get rid of leave passes entirely - they will be electronic only - fill it out; click on "Send"; your superior will get an email letting them know that Bloggins has requested leave; they'll click on "Approve" and voila!  Your records will be updated; you'll have real-time visibility on your remaining leave... 



And somewhere, some unit will order troops to print out screen captures, sign them, and send them up their chain with a round-trip memorandum.


----------



## jeffb (25 Mar 2013)

So that's great except that it still requires the member to print off their leave pass at some point if they are using LDA or want to have a copy of their leave pass as part of their records. It will speed up the approval process but it will not defeat the need for a printed leave pass. It will also mean that an OC will receive 100 e-mails whenever block leave comes around. Furthermore, having the leave pass go straight to the approval authority kind of skips the chain of command in place in most units. Det Comd, Section Comd, Plt WO, Plt Comd, OC and SM. Lots of people there that usually want visibility on leave depending on the organization and kind of leave requested. 

Great concept in theory but the devil will be in the details of this.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Mar 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The next iteration of HRMS should get rid of leave passes entirely - they will be electronic only - fill it out; click on "Send"; your superior will get an email letting them know that Bloggins has requested leave; they'll click on "Approve" and voila!  Your records will be updated; you'll have real-time visibility on your remaining leave...
> 
> 
> 
> And somewhere, some unit will order troops to print out screen captures, sign them, and send them up their chain with a round-trip memorandum.



Are they back in the system? I thought they went the way of the dodo when we stopped using three form carbons.


----------



## captloadie (25 Mar 2013)

The Dutch have the same SAP system as us, and they do amazing things with it. Everything is truly paperless, including, god forbid claims. 

The electronic leave pass will still need to go through the CoC. Member to supervisor, supervisor to approving authority. Authority presses approved, bingo bango, those down the line are notified.


----------



## MJP (25 Mar 2013)

jeffb said:
			
		

> So that's great except that it still requires the member to print off their leave pass at some point if they are using LDA or want to have a copy of their leave pass as part of their records. It will speed up the approval process but it will not defeat the need for a printed leave pass. It will also mean that an OC will receive 100 e-mails whenever block leave comes around. Furthermore, having the leave pass go straight to the approval authority kind of skips the chain of command in place in most units. Det Comd, Section Comd, Plt WO, Plt Comd, OC and SM. Lots of people there that usually want visibility on leave depending on the organization and kind of leave requested.
> 
> Great concept in theory but the devil will be in the details of this.



Not hard or as far fetched as you might think.  We already do electronic leave for civilians under our control.  There is no bypassing of CoC.  My Sect Comds/supervisors see the leave request first and forward it to me with comments usually telling me that there will be no effect on their section and Johnny is gtg.  I am allowed to approve a set amount of lve, dependant on leave type (annual 40 hrs & less, sick uncertified 16 & less etc etc).  Printed leave passes although they don't exist in Oracle wouldn't be hard to do for those times one needs one.  As for a OC getting swamped with emails, that just calls for some prudent delegation of authority to mitigate his email load.  Especially when it is things like block leave when they are just rubber stamping it anyway.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Mar 2013)

jeffb said:
			
		

> So that's great except that it still requires the member to print off their leave pass at some point if they are using LDA or want to have a copy of their leave pass as part of their records. It will speed up the approval process but it will not defeat the need for a printed leave pass. It will also mean that an OC will receive 100 e-mails whenever block leave comes around. Furthermore, having the leave pass go straight to the approval authority kind of skips the chain of command in place in most units. Det Comd, Section Comd, Plt WO, Plt Comd, OC and SM. Lots of people there that usually want visibility on leave depending on the organization and kind of leave requested.
> 
> Great concept in theory but the devil will be in the details of this.



Better devilish details than the current work-intensive system that's in place, with piles of paper flying around.

Too often we try to protect what we have at the expense of what we need.  I recall one meeting where people we complaining that the proposed solution would only meet 75% of the requirement.  "What do you have now?"  "About 25%."  "And this will give you 75%."  "Yes, all the new stuff will make things easier, but we don't want to lose any of the stuff we have now."


EDIT:
And further to MJP's comment: Why can't authorities be delegated down?  We'll trust a WO with automatic weapons & armoured vehicles worth millions, but god forbid we trust him to approve leave...


----------



## Shamrock (26 Mar 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> EDIT:
> And further to MJP's comment: Why can't authorities be delegated down?  We'll trust a WO with automatic weapons & armoured vehicles worth millions, but god forbid we trust him to approve leave...



Because the pen is mightier.


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Mar 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> EDIT:
> And further to MJP's comment: Why can't authorities be delegated down?  We'll trust a WO with automatic weapons & armoured vehicles worth millions, but god forbid we trust him to approve leave...



I can, if the Ops O is on leave.  Our OC has delegated it to the Tp Comds and Ops O (for SHQ).


----------



## Haggis (26 Mar 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The next iteration of HRMS should get rid of leave passes entirely - they will be electronic only - fill it out; click on "Send"; your superior will get an email letting them know that Bloggins has requested leave; they'll click on "Approve" *or "Denied"* and voila!  Your records will be updated; you'll have real-time visibility on your remaining leave...



FTFY


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (26 Mar 2013)

jeffb said:
			
		

> So that's great except that it still requires the member to print off their leave pass at some point if they are using LDA or want to have a copy of their leave pass as part of their records. It will speed up the approval process but it will not defeat the need for a printed leave pass. It will also mean that an OC will receive 100 e-mails whenever block leave comes around. Furthermore, having the leave pass go straight to the approval authority kind of skips the chain of command in place in most units. Det Comd, Section Comd, Plt WO, Plt Comd, OC and SM. Lots of people there that usually want visibility on leave depending on the organization and kind of leave requested.
> 
> Great concept in theory but the devil will be in the details of this.


Jeff Have to agree with you there buddy.  The "paperless community" concept is a direct cause of officers inability (I can say this cuz I are one) to issue orders with a map model and FMP, my god if powerpoint is down we can't issue orders (rant over)


----------



## jeffb (26 Mar 2013)

I'm kind of 180 degrees away from this and am much more comfortable issue orders off a map with some talc rather then a PowerPoint. Frankly, I hate the damn thing and am sure it is a communist plot to ruin western armies.  :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## MJP (26 Mar 2013)

jeffb said:
			
		

> I'm kind of 180 degrees away from this and am much more comfortable issue orders off a map with some talc rather then a PowerPoint. Frankly, I hate the damn thing and am sure it is a communist plot to ruin western armies.  :Tin-Foil-Hat:



So do you have anything to add about a different way to do lve passes, maybe refute mine or Dapa posts with something on topic?  

I am sure there is a I hate powerpoint topic you can post in(for the record I to hate powerpoint orders).


----------



## jeffb (26 Mar 2013)

Fair enough, that was off topic. 

Actually, after reading your posts and thinking about it some more this actually sounds like a great idea to me. I was unaware that a similar system currently exists for civilian employees and that it is considered, at least by those I spoke to about it today, to be a good thing.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Mar 2013)

We need to stop saying "We've always done it this way" and start saying "How can we improve this?"

So, for leave: We've identified leave travel assistance as an area that needs to be addressed when moving to electronic leave processing.  Good.  How can we amend our current way of doing things to make it easier?

I recall reading an interview with a former CIO of Google.  "Change happens.  By you.  Or to you.  Your choice."

Far better for the CF to figure out ways to improve how we do things than to sit by and then complain when our 1950s paper-based system gets scrapped as the admin burden that it is.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Mar 2013)

What about those on CFTPO taskings? I know with MM you can manually change our section/recommending and approving authority...


----------



## Help Desk (21 Dec 2013)

coldcanuk said:
			
		

> It has to do with a leave tracking spreadsheet.  The spreadsheet updates a calendar in outlook so specific people can get a visual representation of who is on the ground and when.
> 
> There are two main reasons why I am looking for a word version of the CF-100
> 1.  Rather then fill out the information twice, the user need only shove in their leave request times once.  Using their start and end dates of the leave, I can populate the calendar with their leave times (colour coded for leave projection and leave approved).  Thus, for the user, all they did was fill out a leave pass.  From my side, I can update a calendar, generate a leave pass and update a worksheet.  Also, this gives me other data that I can use should it be necessary (example address while on leave = location in outlook).  Its easier to use everything in the "Office" group of applications as I can pass data to<->from Word/Outlook/Excel  The macros running in the backend would do three things:
> ...



Use Monitor MASS, it does everything you mentioned plus a lot more, close to 50,000 clients are now using Monitor MASS as their day to application.


----------



## Franko (22 Dec 2013)

STOP.....just stop.

Another post to revive a three year old topic. We DS understand that you are trying to get the word out about MM.

Why don't you start a new one telling everyone every little nuance and detail of the program instead of bringing old ones back from the dead.

The Army.ca Staff


----------



## Jammer (22 Dec 2013)

is there an app for that.... ;D?


----------



## Lightguns (22 Dec 2013)

SharePoint can do all that out of the box and free under the terms of MS DND contract. And no need for 30 Majors and contractors to design it for millions of dollars. Be careful to whom you advertise your black money hole of 20th century programming.


----------



## turretmonster (22 Dec 2013)

Share Point is the future.     :christmas happy:

TM


----------



## mattd42 (4 Oct 2015)

Hi I have searched the forums, CANFORGEN and policies but I still don't understand what type of leave a stat holiday is. I am going on leave for the Thanksgiving weekend including the holiday Monday.

I would like to know how exactly I include that Monday into my CF100 under type of leave because it should not count as annual.


Thanks


----------



## kratz (4 Oct 2015)

The reference is the Leave Manual

An example below if you were taking Friday to Monday off, with an annual:

01 day Annual Oct 9, 2015
02 day Weekend
01 day Stat Oct 12, 2015


----------



## George Wallace (4 Oct 2015)

mattd42 said:
			
		

> Hi I have searched the forums, CANFORGEN and policies but I still don't understand what type of leave a stat holiday is. I am going on leave for the Thanksgiving weekend including the holiday Monday.
> 
> I would like to know how exactly I include that Monday into my CF100 under type of leave because it should not count as annual.
> 
> ...



 ???

You seriously do not know what a Statutory Holiday is?

Your unit will have the dates laid out for your Leave Period, if you don't already know.  As for what it is on your CF 100; it is "Statutory Holiday" in the drop down menu for "Type".


----------



## MARS (4 Oct 2015)

mattd42 said:
			
		

> Hi I have searched the forums, CANFORGEN and policies but I still don't understand what type of leave a stat holiday is. I am going on leave for the Thanksgiving weekend including the holiday Monday.
> 
> I would like to know how exactly I include that Monday into my CF100 under type of leave because it should not count as annual.
> 
> ...



I thought all the kids were down with the abbrevs these days...

Even Google knows wtf a "stat holiday" is. It returned over 20 million results in 0.56 seconds.

Jesus wept.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Oct 2015)

If you are doing a Monitor Mass leave pass (which I thought was the CAF-wide standard) IIRC it put the leave type in for you if it is a stat holiday.


----------



## Tibbson (4 Oct 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> If you are doing a Monitor Mass leave pass (which I thought was the CAF-wide standard) IIRC it put the leave type in for you if it is a stat holiday.



Monitor Mass?  What's that, some new app from Chaplain Branch to cut down on the need to have base chapels?  Those who want to can just log in and watch it from their computer.


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Oct 2015)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> Monitor Mass?  What's that, some new app from Chaplain Branch to cut down on the need to have base chapels?  Those who want to can just log in and watch it from their computer.









....oh, and you are also going to incur the wrath of the MMmmmmmmafia for that irreverent post!  :warstory:


----------



## BinRat55 (5 Oct 2015)

I... I... Oh my.

I have used MM for quite some time now, but that is a good question to those highly entertained readers of this thread... Don't we ALL use MM? I mean, I haven't seen a CF100 dripping in ink in 5 years or more...


----------



## MARS (5 Oct 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Don't we ALL use MM?



Nope.  While my last unit - a ship - had a single(!) computer with MM access, our systems do not have the bandwidth to handle MM at sea.  So there are still lots of paper leave passes in the system.  I don't think I have ever filled out a leave opass on MM now that I think about it.  I hand it into a clerk ashore who probably enters it into MM...


----------



## Loachman (5 Oct 2015)

I have an Excel version that works just fine.


----------



## Tibbson (5 Oct 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I... I... Oh my.
> 
> I have used MM for quite some time now, but that is a good question to those highly entertained readers of this thread... Don't we ALL use MM? I mean, I haven't seen a CF100 dripping in ink in 5 years or more...



The only ink I've ever seen on one is where the signature goes.  I've been in since 86 and other than hearing people talk about this Monitor Mass if which you speak I've never seen it or tried to log in.  My pers just pull up the Adobe version of the CF100, fill it in, hit print, sign and that's it.  What ever my clerks do with it is another thing.


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Oct 2015)

^ this.  :nod:

Where MM reasonably integrates, it's a reasonable tool.

Where it doesn't, the PDF template works just fine...including the 'STATUTORY' option in the leave type drop down menu...


----------



## BinRat55 (6 Oct 2015)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> The only ink I've ever seen on one is where the signature goes.  I've been in since 86 and other than hearing people talk about this Monitor Mass if which you speak I've never seen it or tried to log in.  My pers just pull up the Adobe version of the CF100, fill it in, hit print, sign and that's it.  What ever my clerks do with it is another thing.



We are quite religious about it here in GTown (I should qualify that statement by saying "in every unit with which I have served in GTown") and I am a believer. There are things to work out, but if used correctly, and if everyone is using it, it will work. I have impressed a few higher ups with the analytic function!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Oct 2015)

It's no good if you can't get on a computer. Not everyone has an office or daily access. You can put the .pdf on your home computer and use it.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It's no good if you can't get on a computer. Not everyone has an office or daily access. You can put the .pdf on your home computer and use it.



Or have a stack of printed blanks for those occasions in the Field, when there is not access to DWAN.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Oct 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Or have a stack of printed blanks for those occasions in the Field, when there is not access to DWAN.



No spell check. They'd be littered with mistakes :nod:


----------



## CountDC (8 Oct 2015)

Monitor Mass is a user program and the clerks do not enter the leave there.  We have the official record system, HRMS (Peoplesoft), that we enter it into.  If you come to me to enter your leave in MM, Unless you ask nicely and provide coffee I am telling you to go pound sand.

MM really is a good program if you are able to use it. Contains almost all the information you need on your members so when you need to know something it is there (or will be if you maintain it).


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Oct 2015)

My unit, MM leave passes are required.  If it doesn't have the watermark on it, you'll likely be told to go do it in MM like our SOPs state.  it's done up there, you "add" the leave to your Outook calendar, print it off and take it to be ops-checked.

Different strokes for different folks...


----------



## dimsum (8 Oct 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> My unit, MM leave passes are required.  If it doesn't have the watermark on it, you'll likely be told to go do it in MM like our SOPs state.  it's done up there, you "add" the leave to your Outook calendar, print it off and take it to be ops-checked.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks...



Interesting, since the sister sqn in the west coast doesn't seem to use MM for anything I've seen.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Oct 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Interesting, since the sister sqn in the west coast doesn't seem to use MM for anything I've seen.



Rebels!!   8)


----------



## ballz (11 Oct 2015)

Monitor Mass leave passes are required at my unit as well, but that is not for the clerks, its to ensure that leave is being entered into Monitor Mass so that parade states / manning / etc can be forecasted.

So the process is (for us anyway), member goes onto Monitor Mass to create leave pass (now it is being tracked in Monitor Mass), member submits for approval, after its approved, it goes to the clerk who enters it into HRMS, and then back to the member. I suspect your unit is doing something similar EITS, as HRMS is what is used to actually conduct leave audits and such.

Monitor Mass is a great in many ways, a few shortcomings in others, but overall I'm happy to have it... the problem is getting other people to buy in and save themselves and everyone else a lot of work.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Oct 2015)

Yup that's pretty much it;  my MM leave pass goes to (1) my crew commander for 'recommended' signature (2) Ops to make sure I am not on anything during that time; if I am not, Ops will stamp it 'Ops-checked' (3) it then goes to the AFC for 'approved' signature (4) the Sqn OR then gets it to do their tracking and (5) back to the member.

There is a fairly entertaining AND accurate large print flow chart in the crew room area for our leave passes.   ^-^


----------



## Sub_Guy (11 Oct 2015)

Why go to ops?   Your Crew Commander should have his/her finger on the pulse.  There really shouldn't be anything your CC doesn't know about.   Seems like a 
long process.

As for the west coast sqn, there is lots they don't do...  Which bothers me, because I don't remember it being so off.   

I find MM to be a pain in the *** and I find UL tools to be a pain in the ***.  It takes longer to do everything now, 10 minutes here, 5 minutes there, it all adds up.


----------



## SupersonicMax (11 Oct 2015)

Don't forget that everything has to go through the Department of Redundant Redundancies for vetting.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Oct 2015)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Why go to ops?   Your Crew Commander should have his/her finger on the pulse.  There really shouldn't be anything your CC doesn't know about.   Seems like a
> long process.



It is.  Not sure why the skipper 'rec' sig isn't enough...I just woke here.  lol



> I find MM to be a pain in the *** and I find UL tools to be a pain in the ***.  It takes longer to do everything now, 10 minutes here, 5 minutes there, it all adds up.



Computer programs have increased our efficiency and reduced wasted time in admin though... ^-^


----------



## CountDC (16 Oct 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Computer programs have increased our efficiency and reduced wasted time in admin though... ^-^





Now that was funny.


----------



## Lumber (17 May 2019)

What is the purpose of a leave pass? According to the ref:

"When members are authorized leave, they shall be issued a Canadian Forces Leave Request/Authorization, CF 100, completed and administered in accordance with MHRRP, Chapter 16 - Leave."

What this tells me is that it is not the leave pass that grants leave. A member is granted leave by their CoC, and the leave pass is just an administrative tool used to track their leave.

What I'd like to do is receive clarity in an attempt to dispel numerous myths, and to that end my question is this:

What happens if someone is injured while away from work without a signed leave pass? My gut feeling is "absolutely nothing". Everyone I talk to from Cdrs/LCols on down says the same thing: "it's to cover you in case you get injured". 

I call BS. Where does it say this anywhere? As far as I am concerned, a member is on leave as soon as he is informed by his chain of command that he is on leave. Is this not correct? If a young Private is told by his Warrant "go home for the rest of the week, the CO has granted you compassionate leave, we'll process the paperwork on your behalf", but in reality the CO never did get around to signing the leave pass, is the member AWOL? is the member "covered" if injured while away "on leave" without a leave pass. *I* don't think so, but the story I'm hearing (again) is that "well, he must have a leave pass! what would happen if he was injured during the first couple days when he didn't have a leave pass?!" Again, my answer would be absolutely nothing. The leave pass is not the authorization/granting of leave, it is simply a tracking tool.

Thoughts? Does anyone have any real insight as to why people keep saying "it's in case they get injured" and whether that statement has any actual merit?

Finally, I have one other similar clarification. You are never required to have a leave pass while away on a weekend, unless travelling internationally. What if you are travelling internationally, with acknowledgment and permission from your chain of command (including the CO), but a leave pass was never generated, what are the repercussion? Is it just the CO and CoC that are in the wrong for not doing the required paperwork as per the ref, or is there actually a risk to the member travelling should something happen while travelling?

(in all of these scenarios, lets keep it simply and assume this member is not part of a deployable unit that needs to be in area and/or on call).

What about during the work week?


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 May 2019)

Awesome post and questions.

I too think the injured on leave without a leave pass bs is bs but it seems brainwashed into everyone. 

The same with needing a leave pass for weekend leave.  People get told they need a leave pass to leave the local area but the local area isn't defined.


----------



## Harrigan (17 May 2019)

I have never been at a unit where they demanded a leave pass for annual leave, but have been at ones where a physical leave pass was only required when going internationally, as long as it is entered in the system correctly.  I don't really buy the injury part either, as I find it hard to believe that if one was unconscious in the hospital, that they are going to be reading the fine print on the back of a leave pass before determining what to do.....

On the other hand, I have been asked more than once at the US border to produce my orders, and when told that I was on leave, they asked for my leave pass to prove I wasn't AWOL.  For this reason I always carry a physical leave pass in the US (or anywhere internationally).

Harrigan


----------



## Throwaway987 (17 May 2019)

Lumber said:
			
		

> What happens if someone is injured while away from work without a signed leave pass? My gut feeling is "absolutely nothing". Everyone I talk to from Cdrs/LCols on down says the same thing: "it's to cover you in case you get injured".



I think this is a good point. Is being on leave a military duty? And therefore entitles us to additional health/VAC coverage?

Or is it just for the narrow case that we’re on leave and we get recalled from leave (duty begins with the recall)? And we also need to be injured during this recall to receive any benefits? 

Does driving to and from work also count as duty and entitle me to additional injury benefits (as if I was recalled from leave)?

I’m trying to reconcile these leave pass rumours with the recent case about the Capt and her non-duty during work hours car accident. 

I hear a lot of people suggesting that we should have a blank leave pass on file. It always sounded like baloney to me.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 May 2019)

*Cover you in case you are injured".   If I am on leave, I still receive the same medical care/spectrum of care from the CAF regardless of my TOS (Cl A/B/C, or Reg Force).  I don't pay for my treatment if I injure my back at home on the weekend, or dancing with a 75lb sonobuoy in the back of the aircraft during ASW flying.

DVA - if you were on leave when the injury happened, you were obviously not on duty.

I think this is an urban legend that won't die because people continue to 'pass it on because they heard it', much like "DVA won't cover you if you aren't wearing issued kit".  I have a disability pension from DVA, never once in the process did anyone ask me if I was wearing issued boots and gloves, yet about a month ago this "DVA won't cover you..." malarkey at an ALSE briefing when boots were being discussed.

I had short-fuse things come up in the past, emailed my CofC for auth to be away from work for 1-2 days, and got an email back stating "leave approved, submit the leave pass for leave tracking when you get back".  The email was the record of my leave approval at that point.

Next time you get told "it covers you in case you get injured", ask "_covers with for what, and with who_?".  I, for one, would be curious to hear what they actually say.


----------



## ModlrMike (17 May 2019)

Lumber said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of a leave pass? According to the ref:
> 
> "When members are authorized leave, they shall be issued a Canadian Forces Leave Request/Authorization, CF 100, completed and administered in accordance with MHRRP, Chapter 16 - Leave."
> 
> What this tells me is that it is not the leave pass that grants leave. A member is granted leave by their CoC, and the leave pass is just an administrative tool used to track their leave.



Correct. It the administrative component.



			
				Lumber said:
			
		

> What I'd like to do is receive clarity in an attempt to dispel numerous myths, and to that end my question is this:
> 
> What happens if someone is injured while away from work without a signed leave pass? My gut feeling is "absolutely nothing". Everyone I talk to from Cdrs/LCols on down says the same thing: "it's to cover you in case you get injured".
> 
> ...



I've heard this same thing for 40 years, and I've yet to see anything bad happen to anyone. The only time you might not be "covered" is where there is no service nexus to your injury... and then we're talking pension. The other instance would be where one engages in inherently dangerous pursuits without authorization; parachuting for example, and gets injured. Again, the implications are towards pensionability, not regular care.



			
				Lumber said:
			
		

> Finally, I have one other similar clarification. You are never required to have a leave pass while away on a weekend, unless travelling internationally. What if you are travelling internationally, with acknowledgment and permission from your chain of command (including the CO), but a leave pass was never generated, what are the repercussion? Is it just the CO and CoC that are in the wrong for not doing the required paperwork as per the ref, or is there actually a risk to the member travelling should something happen while travelling?
> 
> (in all of these scenarios, lets keep it simply and assume this member is not part of a deployable unit that needs to be in area and/or on call).



If the member has written authority to be away, and traveling, then that should suffice. Notwithstanding, a leave pass should still be prepared, even if to describe the type of leave as "weekend". (Leave Policy Manual 2.1.04)



			
				Lumber said:
			
		

> What about during the work week?



That's easy. According to the Leave Manual, leave is reckoned in working days. (Leave Policy Manual 2.2.01)

What I've seen at some units is that shift workers would count their first watch off as scheduled, including the next period of days off. The start of the next watch would begin to be counted in standard weekday/weekend format. IE: if you work 4 on/4 off, and take two watches off, your leave pass might look like "Normal time off: 8, Annual: 8, Weekend: 2" depending on which day of the week your second watch started.



			
				Harrigan said:
			
		

> I have never been at a unit where they demanded a leave pass for annual leave, but have been at ones where a physical leave pass was only required when going internationally, as long as it is entered in the system correctly.  I don't really buy the injury part either, as I find it hard to believe that if one was unconscious in the hospital, that they are going to be reading the fine print on the back of a leave pass before determining what to do.....
> 
> On the other hand, I have been asked more than once at the US border to produce my orders, and when told that I was on leave, they asked for my leave pass to prove I wasn't AWOL.  For this reason I always carry a physical leave pass in the US (or anywhere internationally).
> 
> Harrigan



How do they ensure that your leave is correctly accounted for?

When members are authorized leave, they shall be issued a Canadian Forces Leave Request/Authorization, CF 100, completed and administered in accordance with MHRRP, Chapter 16 - Leave. (Leave Policy Manual 2.1.03)

Note the imperative word shall. Somebody is not administering leave correctly.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 May 2019)

Throwaway987 said:
			
		

> Or is it just for the narrow case that we’re on leave and we get recalled from leave (duty begins with the recall)? And we also need to be injured during this recall to receive any benefits?
> 
> Does driving to and from work also count as duty and entitle me to additional injury benefits (as if I was recalled from leave)?



If you are on leave and then recalled, you are on duty IAW the QR & O once you are recalled.


QR & O, Vol 1, Chap 16

Section 1 - General

16.01 - WITHHOLDING OF AND RECALL FROM LEAVE

(1) Leave may be withheld from an officer or non-commissioned member only when there is a military requirement to do so.

(2) An officer or non-commissioned member on leave may be recalled to duty only:
a.  because of imperative military requirements; and
b.  when the member's commanding officer personally directs the member's return to duty.

(3) An officer or non-commissioned member recalled to duty under paragraph (2) ceases to be on leave and is on duty during the period of the journey from the place from which he is recalled to his place of duty and during the period of the return journey if he resumes leave immediately after completion of the duty for which he was recalled.

(M) [2 September 2010 – (2)(b)]



> I’m trying to reconcile these leave pass rumours with the recent case about the Capt and her non-duty during work hours car accident.



I don't remember there being information around that case that the injury happened during her units normal, posted duty hours.  If people are 'driving their kids to work' during normal duty hours, that suggests they are then, also, absent without leave.



> I hear a lot of people suggesting that we should leave a blank leave pass filled out. It always sounded like baloney to me.



This a banned practice at my Sqn;  all leave passes are submitted electronically by the member using our PKI signatures.


----------



## garb811 (17 May 2019)

The only thing an authorized leave pass "covers you" for, with regard to any kinds of benefits, is it makes it easier to claim compensation should you be recalled from leave or your leave is cancelled and you have made financial commitments.  In this day and age there is zero requirement to have a hard copy leave pass, even to prove you attended some place for LTA purposes, or to "prove" you're on leave in order to cross a border; I've been in since 1985 and not once have I ever been asked to produce a leave pass for any reason, even when accessing medical or dental services at another base while on leave.

The biggest problem is we are still stuck in the 1960s when it comes to personnel management policies and procedures. Even though we allow leave passes to be signed electronically, the Orderly Room where I am at insists on printing off two copies of every leave pass, stamping them with "Entered into HRMS" and sending a copy to me snail mail with the other hard copy going into my leave jacket, after they annotate the leave taken on the leave jacket proper. Then, at the end of the leave year, they send me yet another set of hard copies, along with a hard copy of the summary of my leave recorded in Guardian, in order for me to verify they are correct. 

I remember attending one of the initial briefings on Guardian and one of the selling points was being able to use the system to move from a paper based leave management system to a purely electronic system, like the PS has. Not sure what happened with that, no doubt someone freaked out about the hypothetical situations where they thought a hard copy leave pass might be required and someone wouldn't have one anymore.


----------



## BDTyre (17 May 2019)

I don't recall ever being given a leave pass for any leave period, but I do remember on my first leave during pre-deployment being given a form that we had to have signed off by someone (such as a municipal police officer or RCMP) to prove we had gone home. It was the only time I'd had that happen.


----------



## dimsum (17 May 2019)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I don't recall ever being given a leave pass for any leave period, but I do remember on my first leave during pre-deployment being given a form that we had to have signed off by someone (such as a municipal police officer or RCMP) to prove we had gone home. It was the only time I'd had that happen.



That's for Leave Travel Assistance.  I haven't used in a while (parents come to see me) but when I did, I went to the local cop shop to get the CF100 stamped.


----------



## dimsum (17 May 2019)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> What I've seen at some units is that shift workers would count their first watch off as scheduled, including the next period of days off. The start of the next watch would begin to be counted in standard weekday/weekend format. IE: if you work 4 on/4 off, and take two watches off, your leave pass might look like "Normal time off: 8, Annual: 8, Weekend: 2" depending on which day of the week your second watch started.



If you're on shift work (or even not truly shift work like most aircrew), you don't get "weekend" days but "shift duty off" or SDO days.  It's pedantic, but anyways...


----------



## garb811 (17 May 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> If you're on shift work (or even not truly shift work like most aircrew), you don't get "weekend" days but "shift duty off" or SDO days.  It's pedantic, but anyways...


There is no such thing as "SDO" or "CTO" or any of the other names people came up with:



> 2.2.01 Reckoning Time
> 
> Except in the case of short leave, leave begins at 0000 hours on the commencement date and ends at 2400 hours on the last day of leave.
> 
> Weekends, designated holidays and other holidays (listed in Annex A of this chapter), or *in the case of shift workers, their scheduled non-working days (designated as weekends on the CF100)*; shall not be charged against any leave that is granted in working days although such days will normally form part of the leave period.


----------



## BDTyre (17 May 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> That's for Leave Travel Assistance.  I haven't used in a while (parents come to see me) but when I did, I went to the local cop shop to get the CF100 stamped.



Yes, that's what it was. We ended up getting ours signed off by a random RCMP officer at the airport who seemed to have trouble accepting our story at first...obviously his first time signing one.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (17 May 2019)

garb811 said:
			
		

> There is no such thing as "SDO" or "CTO" or any of the other names people came up with:



Clarification: Do you mean there’s “no such thing” as CTO/SDO etc, as in no official written policy referencing/regarding those terms and their guidelines, or there’s no such thing, as in they don’t exist, period. CTO days are given (and they’re identified as such) at my unit to our RegF and class Bs every week for those who come in outside of their regular hours.


----------



## garb811 (17 May 2019)

There is no official type of leave called SDO or CTO or anything other than what is in the leave manual and they should never show up on a leave pass. By definition, the way to deal with these kinds of situations is to grant short leave, one of the purposes of which is to, "...compensate, in part, for long hours worked during extended periods of operations/training or working on normal days of rest". 

I know that doesn't satisfy everyone or every situation though, which is why non-standard and unofficial leave policies start happening at the local level...

Edit to add: but the best way to deal with recurring instances of non-standard work hours such as happen at a Reserve Unit with the RFC and Class B folks when they have to work both daytime and evenings regularly over the course of the week is to publish a standing order that details their working hours. That way if they are not scheduled to work as per the standing order, it becomes a weekend day as per the shift worker clause.


----------



## Navy_Pete (17 May 2019)

Throwaway987 said:
			
		

> I hear a lot of people suggesting that we should have a blank leave pass on file. It always sounded like baloney to me.



That's stupid and completely unnecessary now with Monitor Mass. Anyone with the right access can go in and generate a leave pass and submit it for processing into the system.  I've done that numerous times for subordinates after some kind of family emergency came up and submitted it on their behalf (for compassionate etc). The actual authorization was given via email, so the leave pass was just to have it in the system.

Similarly, have had a request for leave come in on a weekend and authorized it over the phone or whatever. The actual leave pass was submitted after the fact and processed as per normal (with a comment that it was authorized ahead of time or something to that effect).

It's simply an admin tool to put the days in the system, and for things like getting LTA paid out. Even then if you don't get your leave pass signed at the local post office or whatever, you can always do a statutory declaration verifying that you did, in fact, go to wherever you were authorized to go and get the reimbursements under that program.  I haven't gotten a physical leave pass back in about three years, but still puzzled why they bother to print it and stamp it, rather than just digitally sign the process boxed and keep it all electronic.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 May 2019)

garb811 said:
			
		

> There is no official type of leave called SDO or CTO or anything other than what is in the leave manual and they should never show up on a leave pass. By definition, the way to deal with these kinds of situations is to grant short leave, one of the purposes of which is to, "...compensate, in part, for long hours worked during extended periods of operations/training or working on normal days of rest".
> 
> I know that doesn't satisfy everyone or every situation though, which is why non-standard and unofficial leave policies start happening at the local level...
> 
> Edit to add: but the best way to deal with recurring instances of non-standard work hours such as happen at a Reserve Unit with the RFC and Class B folks when they have to work both daytime and evenings regularly over the course of the week is to publish a standing order that details their working hours. That way if they are not scheduled to work as per the standing order, it becomes a weekend day as per the shift worker clause.



Another option is to simply grant the time off as a NWD.  We do this at my Sqn for both shift workers (anyone assigned to a formed crew) and non-shift workers (anyone not on a crew).  

Short days work, too...and are nice in that you can do it for either full or half days.


----------



## SupersonicMax (18 May 2019)

Short days don't work.  COs can only grant 2 a month.  What if, for example, you work 3 weekends days in a month?  What if it's during x-mas time and everyone else gets 2 short but you can't because you worked on previous weekends?  Call it shift work and make those days non-working days, annotated as weekends on leave passes should you need one.


----------



## Harrigan (18 May 2019)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> How do they ensure that your leave is correctly accounted for?
> 
> When members are authorized leave, they shall be issued a Canadian Forces Leave Request/Authorization, CF 100, completed and administered in accordance with MHRRP, Chapter 16 - Leave. (Leave Policy Manual 2.1.03)
> 
> Note the imperative word shall. Somebody is not administering leave correctly.



Apologies, there was a typo in my previous post.  I meant to say that I have never needed a leave pass for weekend leave.


----------



## Harrigan (18 May 2019)

garb811 said:
			
		

> In this day and age there is zero requirement to have a hard copy leave pass, even to prove you attended some place for LTA purposes, or to "prove" you're on leave in order to cross a border; I've been in since 1985 and not once have I ever been asked to produce a leave pass for any reason, even when accessing medical or dental services at another base while on leave.



YMMV.

While I have personally been asked twice at the US border for my leave pass, and I know others that have as well, I agree that it is a rare occurrence.  However, I reckon that going through the very minor irritation of having a paper copy each time I am heading south is worth it so as not to be turned back at the border, which presumably the US Customs agent could have done had I not produced mine.  

You are certainly right about some of our HR processes being antiquated, but I think it is better than it was 10 years ago.


----------

